# Ecuador Advice



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey, I am in Ecuador for the fall and part of the winter. I finish teaching at a University in a month and want to get some river time in, perhaps guiding or finally getting in on the kayaking action. I started learning this summer but an unfortunate incident involving peer pressure, alcohol and a roof broke my tailbone... so my kayaking career ended. Does anybody know any contacts in Ecuador either a company that might be looking for guides or a cheap kayak school.... I am not really rolling in dough right (or in a kayak) now. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

*Small World*

Don't know if there are others and they aren't cheap, but try them: SWA

Maybe there is some sort of trade you can arrange for cheaper river time.

Sorry about your mishap. Sounds hurtful.

sarah


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

check out small world adventures. those guys are great!

http://smallworldadventures.com/


----------



## Anna Levesque (Oct 6, 2006)

*Rafting Company in Ecuador*

There's also Yacu Amu Rafting which is located in Tena. Steve, the owner is pretty cool. I worked for them for a season back in '98.
http://www.yacuamu.com/


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Anne
Do you know his email or phone, their site is a little vague.... Do they hire many folks. Should I just head up there one weekend and see what I can find. I am flying solo, so much of this seems daunting. Although I am taking my first solo journey this weekend... Wish me luck... I like this Betty Buzz thing, keep the advice coming


----------



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

Been jonesing about Ec since I was there last Feb. Chase down this girl, she was a guide/kayak instructor from NOC and spent a winter in Ec
mostly in Banos, which is the other ww center (Tena being the one folks mentioned.)
http://travelingecuador.blogspot.com/2006/02/carnival.html

Lots of folks mentioned SWA. The other group that runs trips that might take you on as an assistant guide is AdventureKayaking.com
Mary and Phil DeReimer run kayak trips with clients from Rio Quijos down to Tena and they might have some info.
Write quick, they are headed to Bhutan. 
You might be looking for paddle boat gigs, but they obviously know the score down there. 

KJ
PS I was nervous nelly venturing around by myself on the bus. But I loved it in the end, much easier than you think. Even if you can barely say Que tal. 
My highlight, the market in Guamote. see probici.com for more. You in Quito now or where?
write me off line if you like
kjohnson at san.rr.com


----------



## Anna Levesque (Oct 6, 2006)

*RE: Yacu Amu Rafting*

I don't have their phone number. It may be a good idea to head up there and check it out. It would be a good idea to look up Laura Farrel like Kimy mentioned. She's a friend of mine -- great paddler and she did spend last winter in Ecuador. She'll have some good advice for you. Her email is on that blog.


----------



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I also have Laura's address if you can't fish it out. E-mail me off the board (kjohnson at san.rr.com).
Anna, so cool to have you so active on this board! Thanks for your suggestions on cartwheeling. 

I met you in Glenwood last year....sure is fun to have you particpating. 

Kimy


----------



## Trout_Bobber (Oct 26, 2006)

Juliet Kastorff with Endless River Adventures

www.endlessriveradventures.com


----------



## SWA (Oct 20, 2005)

*Ecuador water time*

Hi Jen,

Darcy writing here from Small World Adventures. Write me an e-mail and we can discuss possibilities for getting you on the water. [email protected]

Darcy


----------



## pagel (Feb 10, 2005)

*Atnn: Darcy........Bonfires,whiskey, PB, & dirtbikes*

Hey Darcy,
Just wanted to know if you and Don made it out of Routt county ok after the ******* bachelor party. Can't believe it was your idea to spread out the playboys in front of the fire so the dirtbikers could jump & show off their evil kinevil skills. Hope all is well down south, say hey to Don.
Pagel


----------



## SWA (Oct 20, 2005)

*bachlor party with Mike*

Hi Pagel,

That was the best damn bachlor party I´ve ever been to!

We did make it out in one piece, spent the fall in B.C. and now are down in Ecuador enjoying the rivers.

I hope you are well,

darcy


----------

